# Fogbound Sunrise



## bulldurham (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## bulldurham (Feb 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 5, 2017)

Would be better without the lights for me.


----------



## bulldurham (Feb 5, 2017)

I cannot put out the sun...and let's hope no one else can, either. However, without the light, whatever the source, you couldn't see the scene.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

Whoah- provocative! 

Took me a minute to figure out what those dark things to the L and R were.  Photos that make you think:  a good thing!


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 5, 2017)

bulldurham said:


> I cannot put out the sun...and let's hope no one else can, either. However, without the light, whatever the source, you couldn't see the scene.


Yes, obviously, but the sun does not need to be in the shot.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

john.margetts said:


> bulldurham said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot put out the sun...and let's hope no one else can, either. However, without the light, whatever the source, you couldn't see the scene.
> ...


Not understanding your concept.  Could you edit and re-post?


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 5, 2017)

What is difficult? The picture contains two prominent light orbs which I think detract from the picture and I suggested it would be better if they were not there.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

john.margetts said:


> What is difficult? The picture contains two prominent light orbs which I think detract from the picture and I suggested it would be better if they were not there.


Not difficult to conceptualize at all, friend.

Just no seeing how it can be done successfully with that image.  You seem annoyed, so never mind if its a bother.  Be well.


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 5, 2017)

So why ask me to edit and repost? Or were you asking me to edit the picture - because I was suggesting the editting should have been done with the photographer's feet?


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

john.margetts said:


> So why ask me to edit and repost? Or were you asking me to edit the picture - because I was suggesting the editting should have been done with the photographer's feet?


OK- that was not clear to me until just now, since you only now told me what you were thinking.  I'm perfectly content to let this issue drop with your kind help.  Thanks.


----------



## Designer (Feb 5, 2017)

Good shot!  Got color?


----------



## bulldurham (Feb 5, 2017)

john.margetts said:


> bulldurham said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot put out the sun...and let's hope no one else can, either. However, without the light, whatever the source, you couldn't see the scene.
> ...



Well, next time two birds fly through the fog, I'll ask them to stop, then move the sun, then get them to restart and shoot. You gotta take the shot when it presents itself. Much of the time, photography is about being opportunistic.

I think your argument is without merit and not realistic as a suggestion. However, you are certainly entitled to your opinion.


----------

